# Hey Everyone....



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Just saying hi to everyone, just joined. I see a lot of names from ECF SA Forum on here....can't believe I only discovered this SA forum now only!!! Shows you how long ago I have been on ECF lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (17/1/14)

Hey Jacques! Welcome! At least you found us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/1/14)

welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Thanks Oupa and annemarievdh.....long time no chat!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (17/1/14)

Don't worry... lots of chatting on here to keep you busy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

hi *Jacques34*

and welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Hey Riaz, thank you


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Hi Jacques. You made me aware of RBAs, which led to Reos. So, all the blame on you. Your experience will be most welcome here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Hey Andre, I am glad I could help someone get into the same boat as myself....thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

welcome jacques I was wondering what took you so long

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

TylerD, who will come around some time, just loves that hammer you have in your avatar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Thanks, its my hammer clone I received about three days ago....this thing is awesome!

It does need a bit of tinkering before it works really well, but well worth the trouble...


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

@ CVS - was out of the forums for a while, had a bit of a hectic work schedule...hopefully things will quiet down a bit so I can spend some time on the forum...


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

the only one we still missing is our friend from jeffereys bay

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Space_Cowboy (17/1/14)

Welcome @Jacques34


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Thanks Space!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/1/14)

Welcome


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Thanks Stoodlepuff!!


----------



## Gizmo (17/1/14)

Welcome to the forums, Jacques!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Thanks Gizmo...looks like it is a lot busier here than the SA section of ECF!


----------



## Gizmo (17/1/14)

For local vape by local vapers.. Not some silly sub sub forum..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (17/1/14)

howzit china


----------



## Nooby (17/1/14)

Ahoy! Welcome aboard... Think this forum is much more fun than the rest.. Enjoy


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Ahooi Jacques! Have a great stay. Can't wait to learn some stuff from you!
And yes, @Matthee is right, I just Love the hammers!
Is it a Tobeco or Hcigar clone? How does it hit?


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

@TylerD, thanks I am sure I will learn a lot from this forum too!

_It is a Tobeco clone I ordered from Fasttech. It hits pretty crap out of the box. The reason for this is that the top cap that has a very bad spring-loaded pin (the spring being the main culprit here). I have a Chi You Clone top cap extra because I have a AIOS TD on my one Chi You Clone and used this for the Hammer as it fits perfectly. I just removed the adjustable screw in the bottom of the pin on the Chi You Cap which gives me an extra pin to use on the Aqua Clone that I have on the way with my Origin Mod in Hybrid mode. So it is sort of two birds with one stone and I almost prefer it with this look and now have airflow control on my Hammer! I didn't like the smooth lock ring that comes with it either, so I exchanged the knurled lock ring from my Astro with the Hammer one. The smooth ring works perfect on the Astro, but is a pain in the butt with the Hammer. 

I also took it apart completely and soaked everything in hot water with dishwashing detergent and gave it a good scrubbing after polishing up all brass parts with Brasso to get any residue from the factory off.

After this it hits quite hard and probably no worse than the HCigar clone or even the original for all you know. If I can find a good gold plated spring to replace the stock one in the top cap, it will probably hit just as hard as the current configuration. 

Well there you go....a complete article where a simple "yes, it hits hard" could have been all you wanted to hear...lol_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

The rule of thumb for any forum in my opinion: Rather say more than less and help avoid potential misunderstandings. The written word is much easier to misconstrue. In the same vein: Rather ask a question and be sure, than to act on information and you are not totally sure. And remember: The only dumb questions are the questions not asked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Awesome stuff. I like it. Thanks for the great answer. I will await mine then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

@TylerD Did you order yours from Fasttech too and which one did you order if you did?


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Jacques34 said:


> @TylerD Did you order yours from Fasttech too and which one did you order if you did?


No, waiting for the Vapeking stock. It's the Hcigar one.


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Cool, it has had some very good reviews.


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Tyler, for how much is VapeKing going to sell these and were they pre-orders or will he have extra in stock? Maybe interested in getting the HCigar one too...


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Jacques34 said:


> Tyler, for how much is VapeKing going to sell these and were they pre-orders or will he have extra in stock? Maybe interested in getting the HCigar one too...


About 750 for them and they are getting few in. I know it's more than Fasttech, but I can't wait 6 weeks. Need it now!....or a week or two.


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Lol, I know your pain! I would love to hear your thoughts on the HCigar version. 750 isn't that much more should you buy the HCigar version from any overseas vendor once you factor in shipping and customs and you are supporting local business...wasn't aware of half of the local online stores until I joined this forum today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Will let you know.


----------



## Silver (17/1/14)

Welcome @Jacques34, enjoy it here. 
Looking forward to lots of insightful interactions


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Thanks Silver


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Check out this thread, Jacques. You can pm @Gizmo for pre-order requests.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/stock-that-is-landing-soon.667/


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Thanks Matthee, but how do you pm in this forum?


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

top right. the envelope ---> start new conversation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

...and welcome @Jacques34


----------



## Jacques34 (17/1/14)

Ahhh!! Thanks Tom


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/1/14)

Welcome @Jacques34 glad you here we can now pick your brain.


----------



## Jacques34 (18/1/14)

Thanks Gazza


----------

